# Healthy Coffee  Hacks



## Jace (Mar 21, 2022)

Evidence is "pouring in" that drinking a cup of Joe - or tbree- can help with everything from managing blood sugar 
to getting more from a morning workout, so let's keep it healthy with easy to try coffee hacks.

• Choose a healthy bean. Drinking certified organic coffee ensures no unwanted ingredients like pesticides 
or other harmful chemicals from entering your morning  brew.

• Use nut or oat milk to cut down on calories and add extra nutrients.
Oat milk is a good choice for people with certain food allergies and intolerances,
as it's naturally free of lactose, nuts and soy.
If made from certified gluten free oats, it's also suitable for those with gluten-related diseases.

• Add cinnamon or other spices. It may seem unusual to add something like cinnamon to coffee, it is tradition in eastern cultures to add spices, i.e. cardamon, nutmeg and 
 black pepper, due to not only the taste, but also the many health benefits that the spics offer.

 Reasons to add Cinnamon to Coffee
1.Enhances the taste - obviously
2.increase in Antioxidants - ounce for ounce, cinnamon has more antioxidants  than most other well known antioxidants.
3. Diabetics - Helps to regulate blood sugar, chlorestrol and triglycerides.
4. Keep you from being hungry - It does this by targeting a brain chemical involved with glucose and cholesterol.
5. Boosts Your I'm une System - it can calm your stomach and boost your immunity.

Do you do anything special to/for your coffee?

Have a favorite?


----------



## RFW (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd try it if I could stand the taste of cinnamon in coffee. Not a big cinnamon fan here. 

I put almond milk in my coffee sometimes just for the taste.


----------



## Jace (Mar 21, 2022)

RFW said:


> I'd try it if I could stand the taste of cinnamon in coffee. Not a big cinnamon fan here.
> 
> I put almond milk in my coffee sometimes just for the taste.


Yes, it's not for everyone.
I put almond milk on my daily oatmeal...really like.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 21, 2022)

Jace said:


> Add cinnamon or other spices. It may seem unusual to add something like cinnamon to coffee, it is tradition in eastern cultures to add spices, i.e. cardamon, nutmeg and


Thanks for the ideas, I've added cinnamon and nutmeg to my espresso/latte at Starbucks, I could do that at home!   Maybe not black pepper, although I use it on almost anything...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

I use Stevia, most of the time in my coffee. 

In place of sugar, it's a _healthy coffee hack, _perhaps? 

And I actually think it lets the coffee flavor itself, come through better than sugar allows, anyway.

And then, if one wants to have some sugary treat, _next to _their coffee,
it doesn't _double up on the sugar. _


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 21, 2022)

I’m a fan of just a dollop (haven’t ever actually measured) of maple syrup in my coffee. Sweetens without over-powering


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m a fan of just a dollop (haven’t ever actually measured) of maple syrup in my coffee. Sweetens without over-powering


That sounds great to me.  I will try it, one of these days.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 21, 2022)

Jace said:


> Reasons to add Cinnamon to Coffee
> 1.Enhances the taste - obviously
> 2.increase in Antioxidants - ounce for ounce, cinnamon has more antioxidants  than most other well known antioxidants.
> 3. Diabetics - Helps to regulate blood sugar, chlorestrol and triglycerides.
> ...


I use to do the cinnamon need to drink quickly or it seems to settle at bottom of cup.... these reasons are a good reminder maybe i will do it more and put the cinnamon by the coffee in the cupboard. 

I found some protein drink mixes dissolves well with hot coffee ...with no lumps etc you can get mixing with milk or  cold water. 
so i sometimes use half a scoop of protein powder in my coffee.


----------



## aliceiii (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks for sharing these tips! I love coffee but cannot drink it regularly because it affects my sleep. 
I recently was searching about coffee. I was looking for info to understand why my body reacts to coffee in this way. I found that It is a stimulant that binds to adenosine, a biological sleep component, preventing it from accomplishing its function of making you tired. This causes your body clock to be delayed, which is why you may find yourself wide awake hours after you should have gone to bed. I also found an interesting article. It was How Many Calories Are In Coffee? Here is the link https://coffeehustle.org/how-many-calories-are-in-coffee/ . 
It is said that all the calories in coffee are from added products such as sugar, milk, and so on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 24, 2022)

I use either Cashew Milk or Coconut Milk in my coffee.  Used to use Almond Milk but got tired of it.  Sometimes I will put a teaspoon of honey in it but not often.


----------



## aliceiii (Mar 27, 2022)

Never tried coffee with honey


----------



## Devi (Mar 27, 2022)

I am not seeing that coffee lowers a diabetic's blood sugar level; quite the opposite.

https://diabetesstrong.com/coffee-and-diabetes/
Coffee and Diabetes: How Coffee Affect Blood Sugar
Oct 20, 2019 *...* The result, according to the study: “On the days the patients took caffeine, their blood sugar levels were 8% higher. And after every meal — ...

https://www.singlecare.com/blog/coffee-and-diabetes/
What you should know about coffee and diabetes - SingleCare  
Nov 9, 2021 *...* “Some studies show that *coffee* can cause insulin insensitivity, meaning it impairs the body's ability to utilize blood sugar and place it into ...

Anyway, pages on the Internet are one thing. Instead, I did a blood sugar test, and found that my blood sugar level increased after drinking coffee. 

And, all that said, I am NOT taking drugs to control my diabetes; instead, I am controlling it with my diet (food intake).

But, your mileage may vary, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2022)

How My Life Is After 10 Months Without Caffeine!!!


----------

